# APIPA Adresse ändern



## Schirrmeister (29. April 2003)

Hi,

weiß jemand ob man Windows eine APIPA-Adresse quasi überbügeln kann, daß es sie auch annimmt? Ich will, daß private standard Adressen genutzt werden, und nicht der 169.254'er Bereich.
Ich hab' versucht, die Adresse und Netzmaske einfach in die Registry zu schreiben, aber das übernimmt er nicht.
Wo speichert Windows denn die Adressen noch???

Wäre für anregungen, oder gar konkrete Aussagen sehr dankbar...

Schirrmeister


----------



## tuxracer (6. Juni 2003)

Also Schirrmeister

zuerst eine erklärung zu apipa.

apipa ist dafür zuständig, um in einem netzwerk ohne eigenen dhcp-server, trotzdem ohne fix eine IP Adresse zuzuweisen, auf das netzwerk zugreifen zu können.
Diese Nummern sind ganz bewusst in den 169.254.x.x bereich gelegt, und haben eine B Klasse Subnetmaske.

Diese zuweisung kann und sollte nicht geändert werden.
mit viel suchen könnte es zwar sein, das es in der registry doch eine möglichkeit gäbe, aber eben wie gesagt sollte nicht verändert werden !!!

wenn Du andere IP Adressen möchtest, dann musst Du Dir diese entweder von einem DHCP Server geben lassen, was in deinem Fall nicht sein wird, da Du ja keinen DHCP Server hast, oder Du musst sie Dir in den Eigenschaften von TCP/IP in Eigenschaften von LAN Verbindung von hand verteilen.

Da Du anscheinend nicht weisst wo dies zu finden ist
hier der weg:

rechtsklick auf netzwerkumgebung > Eigenschaften
rechtsklich auf LAN Verbindung   > Eigenschaften
Doppelklick auf TCP/IP
Da hast Du dann die möglichkeit einzustellen 

IP Adresse automatisch beziehen

was bei Dir eingestellt sein wird

oder folgende IP Adresse verwenden

und dann kannst Du Dir Deine IP Adresse die Du gerne hättest vergeben.
Sollte aber am besten im Bereich

192.168.x.x liegen, und eine Subnetmaske 255.255.255.0  haben


----------

